# Something Stoatally different



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have added a few videos from my birdwatching friend Ian before but today he sent me the link to some footage he took yesterday. It is quite superb...footage of a very shy animal only seen by a few folk and then usually only a fleeting view ....

I think you may like to see it too:

[video width=560 height=340:e3e9777cfb]http://www.youtube.com/v/xsC_Cpwx51I&hl=en&fs=1&[/video:e3e9777cfb]

It is worth viewing the HD version if you have a fast connection.

Go here and select the HD version
Link <<<


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

That Stoat looks totally cute - no doubt it would rip your face off if you got too close - great footage - I love the way it kept checking over its shoulder like he knew someone was there


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Nice,
I saw a couple of Pine Martins in Corfu a few weeks ago. Unfortunately they were off before I could switch my camera on.   



Trevor


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

i used to see them a lot as a child, but ive not seen one in years fantastic animals.

thanks karl


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Terrific piece of film.  I do get to see stoats fairly often on one of my fishing lakes that I go to in Essex, not far from Harwich. I even see one once dragging a rabbit along the ground.

steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Fantastic video well done.
Sooo cute to see wild life so close up and acting so natural.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

We have a stoat on our nearby rabbit warren. It the scourge of the population and we regularly hear the tell tale scream of the, soon to be ex, rabbit. 
It is a lovely creature though and turns white in the winter.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have just been talking to Ian about the filming of the stoat. The site is a bird watchers site and that is why Ian was there, from the other side of the water he noticed the stoat "ferreting" around on the edge of the pond so collected his video camera and moved closer in. 
It seems that the stoat had earlier killed a rabbit which then had managed in it's last moments to scramble to the edge of the pond, down amongst the roots of a withy. Finding that it was stuck in the roots of the willow the stoat decided to eat it where it lay and Ian was able to move in quite close to film the action. If you look carefully at the stoats nose/chin when he comes out, to check that Ian is not getting any closer, you can see that it is stained red.

Mike


----------

